# townsend sarsaparilla



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

Aloha Guys,
 Here is a beauty from my collection that I picked up form a guy that used to live on Maui. He found it in a cave along with some black glass bottles. I was told that this was one of the earliest mold for a townsend due to the plugged S and the footed base. Any info would be great. Kip


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

pic 2


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

pic 3


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

pic 4


----------



## GlassKeeper (Jan 10, 2011)

Kip that bottle is a beauty, I like how crude it is. I also like color and the base on it.  I don't know a lot about the Dr. Townsend sarsaparilla bottles but I've never seen one with a base like that. I'm sure there are a lot of people on this site that can help you out. I really like the pics. 

 Jim


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 10, 2011)

Super  nice!!, have you identified what type of pontil it has?  Nice color as well, light enough to see the clor clearly


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 10, 2011)

That is sweet, excuse me while I find something to wipe the drool off.


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you Jim, Yes it is really crude and then there is the color....awesome.
 Passthebottle, I was told that it is a iron pontil. Kip


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

Aloha Eric,
 When I first saw this bottle I started to stutter and then the drool followed...lol...Kip


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is another pic of the base...enjoy


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 10, 2011)

Here`s another pic at a different angle. You can see how deep the pontil area is...WOW...Kip


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 12, 2011)

That is a beauty. Found in a cave...wow! I bet the black glass found with it is super crude?


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 13, 2011)

Aloha Jason,
 Yes the black glass was very crude...Kip


----------



## sandchip (Jan 14, 2011)

[align=left]That's just plain awesome.  Long way from home, and what a kick-up!  Wish that bottle could talk.
 [/align][align=right]  [/align]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 14, 2011)

Great bottle!!![]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Howzit, Kip? That bad boy is one of the earliest Dr. Townsend's. I had quite an extensive collection of them at one time and never had one with a base quite like that one. I have dug on Maui and even got into the old dump on top of Mt. Haleakala back in the day. We got tossed from the Lahaina harbor for bottle diving a couple years ago. Every damned thing is sacred now.

 Aloha,

 Mike


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 15, 2011)

Aloha Mike,
 Everone says that they never seen one with a base like the one that I have. I have never dug on Maui before but I use to dive all the time in Honolulu and would pull up some decent bottles there. Kip


----------



## glass man (Jan 16, 2011)

WONDERFUL BUBBLES..I LOVE THESE BOTTLES!! JAMIE


----------

